# is sales policy good?



## manybirds (May 12, 2012)

so i'm making a site and a sales policy. i was wondering if this is good and covers all bases. its not to flimsy or to harsh is it? any suggestions on what i can add before my sight is published?

Sales Policy: Once the animal leaves our care what happens to it is not our responsibility and there will be NO refunds for something beyond our control. If however you decide you cannot keep the animals for some acceptable reasoning we would much rather take it back and find a new home for it than leave it in inadequate care (please don't buy a rooster/stud etc use it for breeding then return it to us). We don't refund on ocasions when animal is returned. If you want us to hold an animal for you for more than 1 week a 50% deposit will be required, if deposit is not made in time animal will be sold, we will not hold animal for more than 1 month after deposit is made (excluding ocasions where animals has to be weaned or other similiar situations). If something happens to it while the animals still resides here than we will refund money. If we do not see you fit to give animals proper care or if we see any mistreatment of the animal/s we have the right to revoke the sale. All animals born here we do have the right to keep or sell as we please.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (May 12, 2012)

Looks very fair to me, and very much what I have seen on other peoples' sites. In my opinion, it makes you look like people who care and are concerned for the lives of the animals in your care.  No one can fault you for that!


----------

